# Low stack headset bearing cover?



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi Folks-
Finished my new CAAD10 build, and I'm about 2cm too high up front. Is there a source for a low stack headset bearing cover? Thanks for your help!


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Two suggestions.

First, maybe your headset manufacturer makes one.

Second, IIRC, slamthatstem.com was marketing a top cap for a particular Cannondale model. I forget which one. They thought it would be compatible with other bikes too, but I'm not sure how much testing that's had.


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks. Unfortunately slamthatstem is out of stock and I've not had luck finding another one. I'll keep my eyes peeled!


----------



## DCE (Jul 14, 2010)

I've got an extra. Message me if you want it.


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

PM Sent. Thanks,


----------



## Team Sarcasm (Oct 22, 2012)

for what its worth, it should fit the caad10. This is just what I took off their tumblr. 

Now that I've made a meaningful contribution let me derail this a little bit 

Anyone know if this will fit a synapse? is the steering tube the only measurement I would need to make/find? 1 1/8" is what i've been seeing for both the synapse and caad10.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

It would need to match the top of the head tube or headset too. No guarantee that those are a match, but if they use the same headset standard - not just steer tube size but zero-stack or internal or whatever - chances seem good.


----------



## Team Sarcasm (Oct 22, 2012)

If anyone is wondering about them, I received an email from them earlier this evening (technically last night I guess....)


"We're selling parts through bike shops only now. More info is here - Dealers! | Metallic Poutine


However, I do not know off-hand if it will fit a Synapse. I believe it may have slight overhang "

I am going to order one and throw it on maybe next month or in january


----------

